# Cockatiel Advice Please



## Sheppard (Apr 24, 2008)

I've only just joined, having got really helpful advice re: my dumbo rats!

I've had a cockatiel for about 6 years now, which lives in an outside/inside aviary. She's had other birds for company, such as zebra finches and bengaleese finches. 

I've been reading other posts about cockatiel's personalities and now feel really ashamed as she has never been handled or tamed to any extent. 
As I said, she has other finches for company but to be honest, she's outlived them and we just buy more finches to keep her company. Reading this back, it sounds awful, but it's just through ignorance that she hasn't had the attention she should have. 

I'm seriously thinking about finding her a home with someone better - can anyone point me in the direction of someone who may be able to take her on? It has to be someone who can give her the attention she's been missing. 
PS. I'm not even 100% sure of the sex, as the bird is white and grey. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

does your cockatiel have bright yellow cheeks with red patches in the middle? if it does its a boy, if only has red patches its a girl, if its been in an aviary that long i would rehome it to an aviary, as it would seem cruel to restrict its freedom to a cage after so long. also household noises may freak it out.


----------



## Sheppard (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Kay73. I've attached a picture of "Spike" to see if anyone can work out the sex.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sheppard said:


> Thanks for your reply Kay73. I've attached a picture of "Spike" to see if anyone can work out the sex.


i'd say she's prob a girl, the other way to sex them is males warble, females just shreik lol. very pretty, i'd describe her colour as a pied cockatiel.


----------

